# cnc simlutor



## عبدالظاهر (6 مايو 2006)

*Nyhet!*
(Obs, sidan innehåller mycket bilder och kan ta tid att ladda, ha tålamod)





Nu färdigt för nerladdning! Ett helt nytt verktyg för CNC-beredare. Programmet heter CncWizard och kan med några få klick skapa NC-program från DXF-, BEA- och RIT-filer samt konvertera bilder och 3D-modeller till NC-kod. 
*Huvudfunktioner:*

Skapa NC-program från bitmappar (bilder)
Skapa NC-program från STL-filer (3D-modeller)
Skapa NC-program från NC-program (postprocessa baklänges)
Skapa NC-program från CamModul-filer (BEA och RIT)
Skapa NC-program från DXF-filer
Simulering i 3D
Förhandsgranskning av DXF, BMP, JPG, BEA, RIT, STL och DXF i 2D och 3D
Skapa DXF-filer från vektoriserade bilder
Användaren kan välja mellan att skapa NC-program i standard-ISO eller postprocessa till önskat maskinformat med hjälp av MicroTechs postprocessorer. 




 
*Skapa NC-program från bilder*
En bild kan omvandlas till NC-kod på olika sätt med hjälp av CncWizard. Bildens olika färger kan omvandlas till en höjdkarta som sedan används som underlag för NC-programmet. Den kan även med hjälp av CncWizards inbyggda vektoriseringsfunktion omvandlas till konturlinjer. Här nedan visar vi ett exempel på en bild och hur den kan konverteras:
Originalbild
 
Här har bilden konverterats med hjälp funktionen för att skapa en höjdkarta. På detta sätt skapar man lätt ett NC-program för att fräsa ut en relief av bilden.




Här har vi använt samma funktion men "enkeldjup". 
Endast ljusa färger i bilden konverteras till verktygsvägar.




Här har vi kört samma funktion som ovan fast inverterat.




Och här har vi använt funktionen för vektorisering. 
CncWizard skapar verktygsvägar av bildens konturer.




*Skapa NC-program från STL-filer*
STL betyder "stereolithography" och är ett vanligt filformat för beskrivning av tredimensionella objekt. Dessa filer kan skapas i 3D-modelleringsverktyg som t.ex. Rhino-3D. I CncWizard kan användaren lägga på kompenserade verktygsbanor på dessa för körning i CNC-maskin. Kompensering kan göras med platt eller fullradiefräs (eller okompenserat).





Man kan även skapa en sekvens av bearbetningar där olika färger kan läggas på varje lager för att lättare se hur sekvensen gjorts.
3D-detaljer kan förhandsgranskas, bearbetas och simuleras. Du kan zooma och rotera detaljen (även under simulering).









*Förhandsgranskning*
Med CncWizard kan du förhandsgranska dina filer på ett snabbt och enkelt sätt. Du bläddrar bland dina filer som i Windows Explorer och ser dess geometri i bildfönstret. På så sätt hittar du snabbt bland dina ritningar, bilder, nc-program, bearbetningar och 3D-moeller. När du hittat filen du söker kan du med några få klick och inställningar skapa NC-program i önskat format från filen. 
*Konvertering*
Verktygsvägar som lästs in eller skapats med CncWzard kan skalas, flyttas och optimeras (förenklas) till önskat format innan ny kod skapas.
*Funktioner för användare av MicroTech CamModul*
Använder du CamModul är CncWizard ett perfekt verktyg för att hålla reda på dina ritningar och bearbetningsfiler. Du kan snabbt bläddra bland filerna, postprocessa en BEA-fil, skapa ett NC-program från en ritning eller till och med skapa ett nytt NC-program från ett befintligt i nytt maskinformat. Med hjälp av CncWizard får du nu också möjligheten att arbeta med 3D-geometrier och bildfiler samt postprocessa dessa med din egna postprocessor!
Ladda hem en 30-dagars testversion!



Nerladdningssidan​
Special för svenska användare: 
CncWizard är på engelska. Men det finns en svensk hjälpfil med i installationen. Förvalt används den engelska. Om du föredrar att ha svensk hjälpfil gör såhär:

Efter installation gå till katalogen där du installerat CncWizard.
Sök rätt på filen: cncwizard.chm och radera den eller döp om den till annat namn.
Sök rätt på filen: cncwizardSWE.chm och döp om den till cncwizard.chm (ta bort 'SWE').
Nu har du svensk hjälp i CncWizard.
Tabell som jämför de olika versionerna av CncWizard.


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (6 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته
مشاء الله عليك يا اخى عبد الظاهر مجهود رائع 
ولكناخى لو تترجمه الى لغه عربيه اكونشاكر لك حتى يكون سهل على الاخوه فى القراءه وجزاكالله كل خير


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك وبارك فيك


----------

